# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ان شاء الله رغم كيد الحاقدين سنعبر لمناص التتويج /  المريخ VS وفاق سطيف / ابطال 2015 / مباراة للذكرى

## الدسكو

*ان شاء الله
سنعيدها ونكررها من توكل على الله فان الله حسبه

اللهم انصرنا ورد كيد الكائدين

المريخ ضد وفاق سطيف مباراة للذكرى

اهلنا قالو السواي مو حداث

الميدان يا حميدان


السبت القادم ان حيين 
ابقو قراب


الزمات :
المكان:
                        	*

----------


## moamen

* الديسكو
كل سنة وانت طيب ياحبيب


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم 
بالتوفيق للمريخ يوم السبت بحول الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بإذن الله تعالى منتصرين عليهم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*حيووووووووووووووا معي الزعيم و استعدوا للجزائر 


*

----------


## الدسكو

*الناس بطنها طمت ول شنوووووووووو



بعد لبنت ان شاء الله ما نديها الطير

ابقو قراب بس
:)
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					






دا الكلام
صغارنا رافعين التمام ومريخنا رامي قدام



قلت ليكم ابقو قراب بس
والسواي مووووووووووو  حداث
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نتمنى النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مباراة رائعة للمريخ امام بطل افريقيا للنسخة الاخيرة
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل الإيجابي 1/1
مبروك النتيجة الرائعة للمريخ



الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله تعادل بطعم الفوز
مبروووووك النقطة الغالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعماءك
*

----------


## jamal85

*الحمد لله ،،،، الحمد لله ،،،، الحمد لله
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مباراة رائعة للمريخ امام بطل افريقيا للنسخة الاخيرة
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله الحمد لله.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا غارزيتو وفرسانه 
*

----------


## الجراح

*الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد ....

الحكم عذنبا الله يعذبوا ....
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بالتعادل الايجابى بهدف لكل فريق وغارزيتو بجبنه ضيع على الزعيم فوز محقق وكان يمكن للحكم ان يهدى الفوز للوفاق بفضل الخطة الدافعية لغارزيتو فى الشوط الثانى المهم والاهم نقطة من ارض الوفاق كفاية ولكن كنا نستحق الثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
استجاب لدعائنا
نقطه وزنها 30 نقطه
ويبقي الحزم والحسم في الخرطوم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهللهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمدالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*اللهم لك الحمد من قبل ومن بعد مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
المهم نقطة تعادل بطولة
...
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
نقطة عاااالية ان شاء الله تعالى تكون سبب عبورنا 
مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مظلوم يا اوكرا مع غارزيتو




ما اعتقد انه مظلوم

الافضلية للمشارك الأساسي وليس البديل


اوكرا كبديل ربما يكون مناسب 
 ولكنه لايستطيع ( المعافرة ) كما أوضح له غارزيتو
*

----------


## moamen

* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى 
نهاية المباراة بالتعادل الايجابى بهدف لكل فريق وغارزيتو بجبنه ضيع على الزعيم فوز محقق وكان يمكن للحكم ان يهدى الفوز للوفاق بفضل الخطة الدافعية لغارزيتو فى الشوط الثانى المهم والاهم نقطة من ارض الوفاق كفاية ولكن كنا نستحق الثلاثة




تلعب مع بطل النسخة السابقة وفي ارضه وتحرجه بالتعادل 


كنا وين وبقينا وين ،،،،، احمد الله اخي احمد


النقطة غالية وخاصة مع خسارة وفاق اسطيف ل ظ¥ نقاط داخل ملعبه بهزيمة وتعادل 


الفرصة كَبيرة ان شاء الله لتأهل المريخ
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
يهووووووووووووو



الواحد عندو الرغبة يقوم يرقص القرد في نص الشركة دي

ههههههه

طبعا اخوكم ما حضر الكورة 


شغاااااال
الله غالب بس

الحمد لله اولا واخرا

يارب زد وبارك
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الزعيم الديسكو فال خير علي الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهللهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمدالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
كان بالامكان احسن مما كان
يا جماعه المريخ فى الشوط الأول خوف السطايفه عدييييييل
ورفع سقوفات طموحنا وطمعنا فى الفوز عديييييييل
لكن آآآآآآآآآآآآآخ تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن
معليش نعوضها فى الرد كاسل
مبروك لأمة المريخ العظيم والكأس كاسنا ونحن أسيادوريحة المطار بقت قريبه يا سلك
*

----------

